# P. regalis abdomen band



## kevin91172 (Aug 20, 2010)

I have a 6" P. regalis still with no white abdomen band, when do they get these? or are they only come on male or female.This is my first pokie and really exicited I kow have 3 more 1-2" slings.Formsa,striata,and pedersini.


----------



## Redneck (Aug 20, 2010)

kevin91172 said:


> I have a 6" P. regalis still with no white abdomen band, when do they get these? or are they only come on male or female.This is my first pokie and really exicited I kow have 3 more 1-2" slings.Formsa,striata,and pedersini.


Are you talking about the little cream-ish color band on the abdomen? It should have it at 6"..

If your talkin about the band I am thinking of.. You will only see it ventrally.. It wont wrap around the whole abdomen..


----------



## Moltar (Aug 20, 2010)

I think either you aren't looking in the right place (on the spider) or you don't have the species you think you do. Can you take a picture of her underside the next time she's up on the glass and post it here? That'll get it sorted.


----------



## sharpfang (Aug 20, 2010)

*Fun Pokie to work W/*

Here is the Band on a past MM:





Yours & my Pederseni = No Cream band underneath


----------



## kevin91172 (Aug 21, 2010)

Redneck said:


> Are you talking about the little cream-ish color band on the abdomen? It should have it at 6"..
> 
> If your talkin about the band I am thinking of.. You will only see it ventrally.. It wont wrap around the whole abdomen..


Yes Tommy that is what I am talking about.Got It out of its funnel yesterday and made several attempts of trying to get a good pic.But unsuccessful

I remeasured and it is at 5.5" Nice T It looks to have a small going on,not very wide 1/4"?


----------



## kevin91172 (Aug 21, 2010)

Moltar said:


> I think either you aren't looking in the right place (on the spider) or you don't have the species you think you do. Can you take a picture of her underside the next time she's up on the glass and post it here? That'll get it sorted.


 I will try to borrow a better camera,THANKS


----------



## BlackCat (Aug 21, 2010)

My MM P. regalis never had a cream band...


----------



## joshuai (Aug 21, 2010)

BlackCat said:


> My MM P. regalis never had a cream band...


did you breed it to a regalis female! no band = no regalis is my understanding!


----------



## mitchrobot (Aug 21, 2010)

> My MM P. regalis never had a cream band..


i dont think you had a reg...both my old MMs did


----------



## Newflvr (Aug 21, 2010)

*Regalis*

A pure bred Chow Chow has a purple tounge= True
A adult regalis has a cream band= True
No what ifs or maybes, please research your critter.


----------



## BlackCat (Aug 21, 2010)

He came from the university where they also have females who came from the same eggsac. He is a P. regalis.


----------



## syndicate (Aug 22, 2010)

All adult Poecilotheria regalis will have a sub abdominal band located on the ventral side of the abdomen.If your unsure what species you have post some photos of the underside and leg banding and we can tell you what species it is ;]
-Chris


----------



## AmbushArachnids (Aug 22, 2010)

sharpfang said:


> Here is the Band on a past MM:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats not my old pokie is it?


----------



## mitchrobot (Aug 22, 2010)

> He came from the university where they also have females who came from the same eggsac. He is a P. regalis.


not if the university mislabeled what they had .


----------



## BlackCat (Aug 22, 2010)

mitchrobot said:


> not if the university mislabeled what they had .


I made a thread, I'm not hijacking this one.


----------



## sharpfang (Aug 22, 2010)

*My toungue is....*

Red, Blue & Purple when I eat Jolly Ranchers 



Newflvr said:


> A pure bred Chow Chow has a purple tounge= True
> A adult regalis has a cream band= True


Chow-Chow's, that's Hillarious Kev! 



agentd006las said:


> Thats not my old pokie is it?


No Doug, but yours did mate my Female after she Molted outta fertilization - TY 



mitchrobot said:


> not if the university mislabeled what they had .


2 funny - Maybe it was Humbolt University 



BlackCat said:


> I made a thread, I'm not hijacking this one.


Deb, you are my Favorite Kitty on the Boards - don't cross my path though, I kid, I kid *meow*


----------



## Newflvr (Aug 22, 2010)

Chow-Chow's, that's Hillarious Kev! 

Well I do have other pets, besides what a perfect example.


----------



## kevin91172 (Aug 28, 2010)

*Finally got my best pics*

Sorry it took so long I have been swamped.

Now I got this T as a 2" from Paul Becker earlier this year.If it is not a regalis I am sure it got it wrong from some else...


http://i750.photobucket.com/albums/xx141/Kevo91172/203_2421.jpg[URL="http://i750.photobucket.com/albums/xx141/Kevo91172/203_2429.jpg"]http://i750.photobucket.com/albums/xx141/Kevo91172/203_2419.jpg[/URL]

http://i750.photobucket.com/albums/xx141/Kevo91172/203_2419.jpg


----------



## kevin91172 (Aug 28, 2010)

*one more pic*


----------



## Versi*JP*Color (Aug 28, 2010)

It looks like a striata to me?????


----------



## kevin91172 (Aug 28, 2010)

SpyderBoy606 said:


> It looks like a striata to me?????


Really? That would not bother me.Just want to get a positive idea.

Just signed up for photobucket earlier,So I am experiencing a learning curve with it as well my first posted pic on here.I think I will get the hang of it..


----------



## Mr. Irminia (Aug 28, 2010)

not a regalis. that looks more like an ornata  but im not overly familiar with the striata


----------



## Mr. Irminia (Aug 28, 2010)

just took a look at a guide i have for ventral markings of the pokies. i would put my money on that T being an ornata.


----------



## kevin91172 (Aug 28, 2010)

*Wow!*



Mr. Irminia said:


> just took a look at a guide i have for ventral markings of the pokies. i would put my money on that T being an ornata.


  VERY,VERY, Interesting,that was going to be my next sp. to my Poc. collection LOL!!

  Leaning to now maybe getting a regalis?


----------



## WIZZYBEATZ (Dec 22, 2010)

Now I got this T as a 2" from Paul Becker earlier this year.If it is not a regalis I am sure it got it wrong from some else...

http://i750.photobucket.com/albums/xx141/Kevo91172/203_2419.jpg[/QUOTE]



WOW THATS FUNNY CAUSE I HAD THE SAME PROBLEM .. AND MY POST OF IT WAS P.REGALIS HELP!!! .. THE GUY I GOT THE 2 "P.REGALIS" FROM SAID HE GOT HIS FROM PAUL BECKER TO !


----------



## matthias (Dec 22, 2010)

That is a P. faciata. 100%
You can tell by the leg banding. 
This site is invaluable for identifying pocei's.

That last picture looks like it might be a Mature Male
If it is and you are interested in a 50/50 PM me as I have two mature females in need of a date.


----------



## kevin91172 (Dec 22, 2010)

*50/50 loan*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fCkRpgk-15g

I got a video of it on my channel that shows it briefly but there is a better video on this channel.I could do a loan if you take a better look at him.I also got a better camera so I can get you better pic this afternoon when I get home.


----------



## matthias (Dec 22, 2010)

OK I'm going to eat my last post. I looked at the pics more and am no longer sure.

:wall::wall::wall:

It could be an immature regalis


----------



## kevin91172 (Dec 22, 2010)

matthias said:


> OK I'm going to eat my last post. I looked at the pics more and am no longer sure.
> 
> :wall::wall::wall:
> 
> It could be an immature regalis


But has no band....


----------



## matthias (Dec 22, 2010)

kevin91172 said:


> But has no band....


sometimes males do not get a full white band until they mature, but usually have some light part there instead. 

If you can get a really clear shot of the underside (dorsal) of all the legs it might clear this up. I'm still thinking Faciata but I'm not sure anymore.


----------



## kevin91172 (Dec 22, 2010)

*New pics of the mystery T*

I believe we are all wrong Looks OBTish to me!






I took it out to clean very dirty glass I could not get a picture through..
http://i750.photobucket.com/albums/xx141/Kevo91172/pokie/pokie4.jpg

Bottom portion of legs are white..
http://i750.photobucket.com/albums/xx141/Kevo91172/pokie/pokie3.jpg

Ok one last shot.

	
	
		
		
	


	





---------- Post added at 06:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:00 PM ----------

Hope this will help me finding this a guy a date.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GAuCv32QOSQ


----------



## AmbushArachnids (Dec 22, 2010)

*Interesting find.*

Look at the underside of leg 4. Doesnt look ornata at all. The reason why: Its a male. An immature male. I looked at my 7" ornata female. Her legs match the leg patterns linked in this thread. I looked at the underside of my 6" penultimate male ornata and he has a longer white band on the femur of leg 4. Now that you have that figured out. Feed him so he matures. 

Edit: And my male P. ornata came from Paul becker May 26th at 2I


----------



## kevin91172 (Dec 22, 2010)

AgentD006las said:


> Look at the underside of leg 4. Doesnt look ornata at all. The reason why: Its a male. An immature male. I looked at my 7" ornata female. Her legs match the leg patterns linked in this thread. I looked at the underside of my 6" penultimate male ornata and he has a longer white band on the femur of leg 4. Now that you have that figured out. Feed him so he matures.
> 
> Edit: And my male P. ornata came from Paul becker May 26th at 2I


 Cool man I did slacked off of feeding him a lot,but now its crunch time again


----------



## matthias (Dec 22, 2010)

OK I'm back to certain. P. faciata, and it is mature. 
It is not a P. ornata. His Leg IV's femur is not mostly like an ornata. 

He is either a regalis or faciata. I called a few friends locally and we all agree mature regalis ALWAYS have a belly band. 

So if you are still interested I'll send you more info in a PM.


----------



## AmbushArachnids (Dec 23, 2010)

Can the op post better pics of the males Palpal?

Edit: I agree now that it is not a P. ornata.


----------



## AmbushArachnids (Dec 24, 2010)

I dont see any clubs in the photo of the palps. :?


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Dec 24, 2010)

If you're not sure, don't breed it.  That's all I have to say about that.


----------



## Poxicator (Dec 25, 2010)

Pokies, always a good discussion, and even after keeping a few hundred of them I still have to refer to notes LOL
Its definitely not MM as there's no emboli.
Process of elimination using ventral shot on such yellow legs say it can only be considered as rufilata, ornata, striata, regalis or fasciata. 
rufilata is out because of the lack of a more rounded and thick band on the femur of 1st 2 legs. 
striata is out for similar reasons.
regalis could be considered out because of the lack of the white band which should appear in juveniles and adults plus the lack of dark outward setae from the band on the femur. 
ornata could be considered out because of the thin band on the femur which would be thicker with this species.
The leg pattern is very much fasciata.

However, the birds eye view image suggests a bit of ornata plus the folio is rather light suggesting possible female. fasciata would appear far more white with contrasting leg bands. Considering both of these are from Sri Lanka and its obvious whoever supplied them has confused the labelling could it be a hybrid of the common name Sri Lankan ornamental?


----------



## AmbushArachnids (Dec 25, 2010)

I think it is possibly a hybrid ornata/faciata


----------



## Lord Mort (Oct 1, 2018)

My apologies for "necroposting" but I was just reading up on this thread as I have a T that was sold to me as a regalis but does not have the band.

At any rate,  I was curious how this turned out...  is the OP still around?


----------

